# Does this sound like adrenals



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a lot of the symptoms I had when I first found out I had thyroid problems. I'm cold, heart palps and tired. I get feelings that are kinda like flu symptoms. Had my labs checked and they are normal. 
Free T4 1.15 (0.76-1.46). 
TSH 0.309 (0.3580-3.7400)
Does anyone think this could be adrenals? I have had lots of stress in my life the last several months. Lost both my parents, traveling back and forth to my sons and daughters and working part time. Any help would be appreciated. I am planning on doing a saliva test for cordisol on Monday.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are actually trending hypo. Your FT4 needs to be a little bit higher, which might explain your symptoms. Have you ever had a FT3 test run? Are you on thyroid medication now?


----------



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes I take 75mg Armour. The last free T3 I had was last sept and it was 3.71(2.18-3.98). Thanks for your reply.


----------

